# Dangerous things you should let your kid do



## webbie (Jan 11, 2014)

I knew they would include fire......

Not trying to tell anyone how to parent, but was just telling the wife yesterday how they allowed 6 year olds to handle firearms at overnight camp. We also dealt with kilns (hot!), bonfires, boats and lots of other dangerous things. In fact, there were 100 foot cliffs with no fence keeping us away!

I'd guess that most hearthians (a new word) don't fall for the "keep they safer at any price" routine, but thought this was a video worth sharing anyway. Since we all will deal with fire, sharp stuff, tools, cars, etc. our whole lives, it makes sense to develop a sense of responsibility and carefulness early (IMHO)....

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tedtalks/watch-5-dangerous-things-_b_4569175.html


----------



## begreen (Jan 11, 2014)

I wholeheartedly agree with the sentiments behind this talk. We grew up with little restrictions in our lives. Our folks wanted us outdoors as much as possible unless the weather was really lousy. My dad let me have all sorts of interesting things to take apart including a tv, sw radio, clocks, and an old oil burner transformer (made great jacob's ladders). Dad showed us how to make firecans to light up the night. He left an old panel truck at the house that I must have put a 1000 miles on by the time I was 12 (in my imagination). The first time I actually drove at 13, it was a shift car and I drove it fine. We road up to our summer cottage in the back of a pickup, loving the experience. 

The result of all this dangerous exposure was confidence to take risks. I had learned the limits and dangers of fire, electricity, sharp objects, water, etc.. Sure I got burned, scraped, shocked, etc. but this was the best education of my life. It taught me not to be afraid of taking risks and to have confidence in my decisions when trying new things. What kind of new generation will we be raising if they don't learn how things work and to take risks?


----------



## webbie (Jan 11, 2014)

Makes me think of when I had the store - folks would come in and while the stove was roaring they'd put their finger out to touch it and at the same time be looking at me and asking "is it hot?"......


So this won't be the first generation so protected......this was in the early 80's. 

Sure, we need to tame the beast but not that far! If an animal knows enough not to touch a hot stove which is radiating, so should a human!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2014)

You mean to tell me that when I was in boy scouts at 12yo; building a campfire, eating a meal cooked over an open fire, eating that food without first scrubbing my hands for 1 minute with anti-bacterial soap, shooting a bow and arrow, shooting a .22, going in the creek with only a canoe and paddle, hiking a narrow mountain trail with no guards on the cliff side, staying in a tent in the rain or sub-freezing temps, living in the mountains for a week without electricity or indoor plumbing, repelling over a cliff, playing hockey on a frozen pond - I was in danger of being hurt? How could my parents have been so cruel? 

When my oldest daughter was 2.5yo, I took her to the local creek one hot summer day. We were sitting in about 10" of water. She was picking up the pebbles and silt from the creek bed and letting it drop back in the water. Well one time she decided she was curious as to what it might taste like.  Before I knew what was happening, she had a mouthful of creek muck. I quickly cleaned her mouth out as best I could but I'm sure some that silt got into her stomach. Guess what? She didn't get sick, she's still alive and she's a mother herself now. Could she have gotten sick? Possibly. But she didn't and I figure that little incident gave her body a few new anti-bodies.  She still cringes when I tell the story to someone.


----------



## Panhandler (Jan 11, 2014)

Remember, you're not a man until you've cut steel with fire.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 11, 2014)

I keep trying to convince my kiddo to drive us home when I meet the girls for burrito and beer. And to take a turn on long trips.   He refuses


----------



## begreen (Jan 11, 2014)

My dad had me driving extra early, especially at night. I didn't know it at the time but he was fighting macular degeneration and his night vision was failing.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 11, 2014)

I got my license at 14. I got the highest grade in our driver's ed. class. I totaled my first three cars.


----------



## fossil (Jan 11, 2014)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> ...meet the girls for burrito and beer...



Where do I need to go to do this?


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 12, 2014)

fossil said:


> Where do I need to go to do this?


 
You're welcome to join.     On a Thursday 1-2 times a month.  Fun irreverent bunch of girls.   We'll try not to talk shop. 
http://www.solylunanc.com/home.html


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice TED video. I love those vids..

I let my son (3) cut veggies with sharp knives when I am cooking (with supervision) and use my nail guns/chops saw while I build. Obviously he requires lots of supervision but I take my time. I taught him the dangers of the tools and he understands (IE I asked him to chop a 2X4 with his hand, he said it didn't work and it really hurts, then I show him what the chop saw did...).

My wood stove has no gate around it> My 14month old has a fear/respect for it. Everytime he would go near it in the fall I would say "Liam, it's HOT. Tsssssss". Now I just gotta say "Liam, Tsssss" and he nearly starts to cry. When talking by the stove he accelerates his waddle to get past it.

Andrew


----------



## bsruther (Jan 12, 2014)

Kids today are made of glass.


----------



## Jags (Jan 12, 2014)

At 2 and 3 my grandsons had their own tractor (a small lawn mower converted to electric) with a trailer that had a boat seat for the one that wasn't driving.  I believe heavily in safety, but I don't coddle.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 12, 2014)

I teach my sons early. By 10-12 years old they are already rewiring houses, doing plumbing,drywall and concrete work. Even if they become professionals and dont do this kind of work for a living,i always tell them its always a good idea to diversify and have more than one skill. It also shows them how hard some jobs are and lets them make informed decisions about their career choice.


----------



## webbie (Jan 12, 2014)

The amount of money you save by doing your own house repairs and other such stuff is probably pretty amazing...once compounded. Over the 35 years of home ownership, I hardly ever remember having to call in the pros. Of course, I had my store installation crew sometimes stop over on their slow days and take care of things....


----------



## Retired Guy (Jan 12, 2014)

This should go home with every boy baby. 
http://www.amazon.com/Dangerous-Boo...&sr=1-1&keywords=the+dangerous+book+for+boys'


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 12, 2014)

Another good reason for kids to tinker with stuff: It keeps their mid occupied and keeps em out of trouble. Ever hear "an idle mind is the devils playground"


----------



## gzecc (Jan 12, 2014)

begreen said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with the sentiments behind this talk. We grew up with little restrictions in our lives. Our folks wanted us outdoors as much as possible unless the weather was really lousy. My dad let me have all sorts of interesting things to take apart including a tv, sw radio, clocks, and an old oil burner transformer (made great jacob's ladders). Dad showed us how to make firecans to light up the night. He left an old panel truck at the house that I must have put a 1000 miles on by the time I was 12 (in my imagination). The first time I actually drove at 13, it was a shift car and I drove it fine. We road up to our summer cottage in the back of a pickup, loving the experience.
> 
> The result of all this dangerous exposure was confidence to take risks. I had learned the limits and dangers of fire, electricity, sharp objects, water, etc.. Sure I got burned, scraped, shocked, etc. but this was the best education of my life. It taught me not to be afraid of taking risks and to have confidence in my decisions when trying new things. What kind of new generation will we be raising if they don't learn how things work and to take risks?


Natural selection at its finest.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 14, 2014)

We covered the "dangerous" things when the kids were younger.  They have watched/helped fix appliances around the home - with a twist - it was Mom who replaced the tub bearing and pump in the washing machine.  They watched and later enjoyed the climber and swing set that Mom built for them.  Can't remember how many times I was looking for a hammer or hand saw only to find out it was at the "fort."  Missing rope?  They used to climb the small rock ridge near the house ... probably rope still dangling from a tree at the top  Screw drivers, wrenches would disappear for fixing bikes or taking something apart.  I know I've bought a few computer repair tool sets ... yeah, he's an IT guy now.  Dad was a pocket knife guy so they had them too.

I encouraged all my children (boys and girls) to take at least one shop course - I have the Muskoka chairs to prove it!  The rationale was to build confidence with power tools and be more self-sufficient in the future.

Children are self-reliant and confident adults.   But when they come home for a get together, we usually play with fire.  Bonfires with a few adult beverages are a favorite


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 14, 2014)

oh man , if i had a year to list out all the things i did as a kid that scare the heck out of me today..

was a different time back then , if i let my kids do the stuff we did social services would come get them and send me to jail


----------



## begreen (Jan 14, 2014)

I am amazed I never broke anything besides a sled with some of the steep hills and runs we would tackle for thrills. Riding a sled towed behind a 4wd jeep on snowy public roads we were probably lucky we didn't get killed.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 15, 2014)

At 3-4 I was sitting in a sawyers booth of one of the most modern mills around on my dads lap when my mom went shopping or other necessities.
At 11 I was running log skidder on one of the big woods crews and at 14 was delivering lumber when the yard man got drunk and didn't show to work. I really don't know how I pulled that off but the family didn't give a chit as long as the lumber got to market. I look at what I did at a very young age and then at the kids today and shake my head.


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 15, 2014)

Leading cause of death in adolescent is adrenalin - never stopped me from looking over the edge - or climbing down to see what was down there for that matter.


----------



## Jags (Jan 15, 2014)

I can still remember - "go get the truck".  I was 8.


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 16, 2014)

kids these days...no roman candle fights, no lawn darts, no white gas lanterns/stoves, fewer fireworks, saftey helmets for biking,skiing,sledding,sleeping, and eating. Childproof (more like adult proof IMO) lighters. Now the only trouble you can find is really bad trouble...prescription drugs, guns, and freerunning. Sometimes I miss the good ole days of getting hurt just a bit to remind you not to do that again.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Used to belong to a camping club part of the NCHA back them then it turned into FCRV national organization. Some people in the club would let their small kids play in the fire. They never got hurt. He said a good way to learn. As he always wanted to do it when he was  kid.

He never said if the peed the bed from playing in fire. LoL


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 16, 2014)

I encouraged my son to explore everything.  Tried to teach him to be safe but that he needed to learn.  He is doing the same with my grandson.  How irresponsible of us


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jan 16, 2014)

Started driving tractors as soon as I could push on steering wheel hard enough to push clutch down. I thank Dad everyday for the "nontraditional" things he taught. Oil change, carpentry, welding all unsafe today


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 18, 2014)

My Dad taught me most power and hand tools as soon as I could hold them. I taught myself fire. Tractors and guns came from my best friend's father. Kids are taught fear nowadays.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 18, 2014)

"Kids are taught fear nowadays". FF, that is so true. It is scary. They have no survival skills at all. I am proud knowing my Son and Grandson are not amoung them.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 18, 2014)

While I was in my 30s and not a kid anymore one of my best learning experiences was tearing down the blown small block Chevy from my boat. I finally got to see all the stuff I had heard and read about all my life....and I didn't have to worry about putting it back together !


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> While I was in my 30s and not a kid anymore one of my best learning experiences was tearing down the blown small block Chevy from my boat. I finally got to see all the stuff I had heard and read about all my life....and I didn't have to worry about putting it back together !


 
When I was around 16 , I was over at a friends house and his brother came in and said hey I talked Uncle Joe into letting me to swap engines. Uncle Joe had one of the high performance 350 Chevy with the double hump heads on it. We did an all nighter tearing that engine out. I remember the sun coming up and we were still working on stuff. But was heck of a memory.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Jan 19, 2014)

the day they started putting rubber padding under monkey bars in play grounds over here in OZ I knew that was the beginning of the end.....


----------



## osagebow (Jan 19, 2014)

Depends on the kid, how he's been taught, and his/her learning curve. I try to challenge mine AMAP.

I come from a family of climbers, but I am the worst out of the 6 brothers.  2 of my brothers are high steel / bridge painters. I only lasted half a day up there. My older son (11) has the gift, however, and is allowed with me on the roof when cleaning the liner/ gutters, and as far up any tree he wishes. A 7 year old girl family friend puts him to shame, however. 

 My younger son (8) climbs like me - 3 toed sloth speed.  He is responsible with a knife, however, and has earned  the same level of trust as his older brother in that regard.


----------



## osagebow (Jan 19, 2014)

Hills Hoard said:


> the day they started putting rubber padding under monkey bars in play grounds over here in OZ I knew that was the beginning of the end.....



Gravel is a swift teacher.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 19, 2014)

No two are exactly alike in abilities.  Our twin girls are night and day in looks as well as abilities.  They think differently too - had pre-tests for the EQAO testing in grade 3.  Categorize "objects"  -- one categorized by shape, the other by color (line vs solid objects).  One's left handed, the other right.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 19, 2014)

Hills Hoard said:


> the day they started putting rubber padding under monkey bars in play grounds over here in OZ I knew that was the beginning of the end.....


I don't know if Australia is as litigious as the US, but that is the biggest push for padding in playgrounds.  Canada has followed that practice as well.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 19, 2014)

Kind of like this obsession with bacteria. How will the kids ever develop a healthy immune system if they are squeaky clean all the time. I tell the wife, Let them play in the dirt. Thats what kids do.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 19, 2014)

My Great Aunt had a saying "You'll eat a peck of dirt before you die".  Mine played in the dirt and sand lots - still have a head count of 6!  They have found that the anti-bacterials are actually killing off the helpful bacteria too.  And don't recommend high use unless a job requirement (ie nursing).  The immune system has to have minor challenges to stay strong...


----------



## Hills Hoard (Jan 19, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> I don't know if Australia is as litigious as the US, but that is the biggest push for padding in playgrounds.  Canada has followed that practice as well.




no we are not, but probably heading that way!    Very sad. 



Lake Girl said:


> My Great Aunt had a saying "You'll eat a peck of dirt before you die".  Mine played in the dirt and sand lots - still have a head count of 6!  They have found that the anti-bacterials are actually killing off the helpful bacteria too.  And don't recommend high use unless a job requirement (ie nursing).  The immune system has to have minor challenges to stay strong...




I am with you on this one.  we survived long before hand sanitiser ..


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 20, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Kind of like this obsession with bacteria. How will the kids ever develop a healthy immune system if they are squeaky clean all the time. I tell the wife, Let them play in the dirt. Thats what kids do.



This is gonna be a serious problem. Lots of research out there showing just that. http://www.npr.org/series/218987212/microbiome


----------



## Retired Guy (Jan 20, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> My Great Aunt had a saying "You'll eat a peck of dirt before you die".  Mine played in the dirt and sand lots - still have a head count of 6!  They have found that the anti-bacterials are actually killing off the helpful bacteria too.  And don't recommend high use unless a job requirement (ie nursing).  The immune system has to have minor challenges to stay strong...


My scoutmaster said it was a bushel of dirt - probably because he was cooking at the time.


----------



## bmblank (Jan 20, 2014)

osagebow said:


> Gravel is a swift teacher.


Wood chips... They soak up the puke better.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah, I'm with the majority here. I try to let my little girl take risks & learn from mistakes when the consequences are not huge. She is a rambunctious spirit since birth, but already she has started to recognize SOME dangers instead of barreling in, over or threw head first. 
Haven't handed over the keys or pocketknives just yet though. Maybe after she turns 2 
We are a dirt-friendly household here. You won't find antibacterial anything outside of the FirstAid kit.  She's well on her way to that Peck of dirt, and probably a bushel of snow...

Some things I'm very protective about though. She has no contact with any harsh chemicals, serious junk food or mature themed media. Gotta give her Some basis to claim neglect when she reaches her teens


----------

